
Ask HN: Personal CRM for individuals? - mahmud
Hey,<p>My inboxes are full and my phone contacts are overflowing. I have been accumulating (but not curating) contacts and connections. There are a lot of very talented people in my rolodex, and many others that need them.<p>Trick is, when I promise someone I would find the one person that can help them, I am stuck staring at my email client, managing gigs worth of emails, and I just can't remember <i>that</i> person that I need.<p>How do you manage this?<p>Along with name and contacts, I want to tag people by geographic location, talents, and other snippets to help me find them.<p>For me, messages are immaterial; I respond to email promptly and don't look back at it (if it's a contract or work related, I keep a hardcopy); I want to tag and manage PEOPLE. How?<p>FWIW, I use Thunderbird with Googl Apps and other accounts.
======
revorad
Funny you wrote this. Fred Wilson just wrote something similar -
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/the-family-crm-service.html>

------
mahmud
Also,

I would like to add "contacts" that aren't email accounts, but could be
website handles or twitter accounts.

All I want is Person X is good for thing Y. Next time I lookup either X or Y,
I want to find them both.

------
fdiotalevi
I also have the same need. I tried silentale.com a while ago, but abandoned
quickly because it was unbearably slow and missing some basic features.
Currently trying networkhippo.com, I'm still not happy with it but it's a bit
better. Try them and see if they fit your need.

------
fredwilson
wow. you beat me to it. must be time for this app.

------
yanw
Nice bouquet there:
[http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/search?orderBy=...](http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/search?orderBy=rating&query=crm)

